# hydroponics for beginner



## goatroper5755 (Apr 5, 2015)

i have been looking for the posts on hydroponic for beginners on here i tried a search and not much comes up for beginners i  am still figuring out how i want to do my first grow and i thinking maybe hydroponic may be cheaper then a soil grow can any one point me to the right path


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is the hydroponic section of the site.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=5


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 5, 2015)

thanks dman1234 ill check it out is hydroponics cheaper then soil growing


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

only really need to look in one thread to find your answer if its a first grow I think

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=924845#post924845


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 5, 2015)

from what little bit iam reading its cheaper to grow outdoors in soil rather then the hydroponic grow i think i will stick with soil for now thanks guys  for the reply thou


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

ya cost wise the sun is free I agree leaning toward that myself after i finish my run


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 5, 2015)

my thing in cost is the ph tester you have to have them arnt cheap but i was just thinking do thay have a ph tester like thay do for swiming pool water only in stead of using it on pool water you would use it for the hydroponic water


----------



## zem (Apr 5, 2015)

indoor is more expensive than outdoor. Hydro is more expensive than soil. Yes you can use a pool PH meter.


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 5, 2015)

yup so i think i will do it outdoor for my first grow and maybe next year try indoor that way ill have time to get things ready as i can aford it we'll have to see how the outdoor grow goes first


----------



## zem (Apr 5, 2015)

if you have a safe place to grow outdoor, and your climate is suitable, you might as well stick to outdoor. Sunlight, even though is free, is the best source of light that your plants can get. If you want the best of both worlds, indoor and outdoor, build a greenhouse


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

goatroper5755 said:


> yup so i think i will do it outdoor for my first grow and maybe next year try indoor that way ill have time to get things ready as i can aford it we'll have to see how the outdoor grow goes first



out door and a cheap hoop house set up diy
 best way to go no fly over issues or neighbors i grow in the open in OD but want to get some monsters and keep em secret goin hoop house i think personally


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 5, 2015)

dont mean to sound dumb but what the heck dose hoop house mean i never heard that one  before


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

this


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 5, 2015)

that dont block the sun and it would get like a oven in there wont it


----------



## zem (Apr 5, 2015)

well you would need to open the vents and both ends, it allows the light in of course because you need it, you can shade some sun if it's too hot. you can have it cooler than outside if you raise all its sides up and shade it as much as needed, it will act as a shade and will allow air to flow. or you can add cost and get electric ventilation and coolers... how much you want to put in it, sky is the limit


----------

